# Battery



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

need some info. The OB has been parked for almost 2 weeks. The battery (2 6volt) still shows full charge, they are newly installed and charged up from towing. Anyway, we are off to dry camp in a few days for about 10 days. Should I turn on some lights or something and run the battery down before leaving and let it recharge enroute to Idaho??? I heard somewhere, that's how you break them in.Who knows, that's why I'm asking. ( will have small generator at camp for recharging). Thanks! Tawnya


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

If you have a small generator, I say don't bother.

You have tested the generator, Right?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just go. There is no real memory that needs to be cycled on Deep cycle batteries. When you use the generator to recharge your batteries make sure you run it long enough to give it as close to a full charge as possible. This can be tough but a few hours every day should do the trick.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

NO need to discharge since there is no memory problems....


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Has anybody tried the solar chargers? Just wondering if they work as well as advertised.

Dave


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> NO need to discharge since there is no memory problems....
> [snapback]116716[/snapback]​


maybe not with the battery....now with me it's different!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dave,

The solar chargers work great, just don't expect a fast charge. With solar, watts cost $$$... lots of $$$. A smaller panel can increase your camping experience by several days between outside charges if you are careful. A bigger panel will do even better, but the value may be questionable.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> need some info. The OB has been parked for almost 2 weeks. The battery (2 6volt) still shows full charge, they are newly installed and charged up from towing. Anyway, we are off to dry camp in a few days for about 10 days. Should I turn on some lights or something and run the battery down before leaving and let it recharge enroute to Idaho??? I heard somewhere, that's how you break them in.Who knows, that's why I'm asking. ( will have small generator at camp for recharging). Thanks! Tawnya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there is a grain of truth to this. I have seen somewhere that a deep-cycle battery actually increases slightly in capacity after a few discharge/charge cycles. It is not that much to make any kind of real difference though.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks everyone, appreciate the input.Tawnya


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HTQM said:


> Has anybody tried the solar chargers? Just wondering if they work as well as advertised.
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]116736[/snapback]​


Dave

They work very well but like Doug said they take alone time to charge your battery. I have gone a week dry camping on dual batteries and a solar panel. This years trip in July I will be of the grid for 15days. I now have 2 solar panels thanks to a 1/2 price sale so we will see how it goes.

Thor


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

HTQM said:


> Has anybody tried the solar chargers? Just wondering if they work as well as advertised.
> [snapback]116736[/snapback]​


My brother uses a small solar panel and two six volt batteries to camp for weeks off the grid. It is quieter, and considering the price of gasoline nowadays, the long term cost comparison of solar versus generator may equal out a lot sooner than they used too!

Primary downside of solar as I see it is that you can't use your A/C or microwave, or any other power hungry appliances that you might bring along.... my wife likes power hungry appliances on her "camping" trips, so I got a generator!


----------

